# So I'm making Chicken Cordon Swiss



## DampCharcoal (Dec 10, 2004)

Breading the chicken with bread crumbs and parmesan, stuffing with ham and swiss on a grilled bun smeared with hot honey mustard. Anyone have variations or idears I could use? Hm?


----------



## chez suz (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds great as is...are you using Honeycup mustard..thats what I buy it hot but honey sweet.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 10, 2004)

you forgot to make one for me.  sounds super.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 10, 2004)

Something called Inglehoffer Sweet Hot in one of the little globe-shaped jars. I used to dip peperoni sticks in it for a snack and it WILL clear your sinuses!


----------



## Lifter (Dec 10, 2004)

I really love your choice of mustard!

I'd upgrade from ham to prosciutto, and quickly toast the bun...

Past that, you have it pretty much nailed down...

Lifter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2004)

Sund-dried, or vine-ripened tomatoes would add a little flavor kick to this sandwich.  You need to put htis one in the sandwiches thread.  We need to make a comunity cookbook out of that thread.  It's got some great ones.  

A little thinly sliced cucumber would freshen and ballance the flavor as well.  It could either be added directly to the sandwich, or served with a savory ranch-style dressing on the side.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 11, 2004)

Briefly, here's how it went. OOPS! Didn't pay attention and got chicken tenders instead of chicken breasts!  :? Anyway, breaded and fried, blah, blah, blah, sammich turned out great except that it was dry! Juices from ham and melted swiss were close but not close enough. Prosciutto sounds great and tomato and cucumber with a sour cream based sauce sounds good too! Sammich DEFINITELY needed all, or a combination, of those! Good call, folks!


----------



## Lifter (Dec 11, 2004)

Literally great to know that its going off to "one who cares" and will take notice!

I could almost pick up on "good mayo" and/or crunchy onion, but a "feud" with GoodWeed is nearly unwinnable, as he's unbeatable on too many points...

Lifter


----------



## middie (Dec 12, 2004)

umm damp.. where's mine??


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, I was about to prepare one for shipping *urp* but I ended up, um, eating it it was just so good. Your sammich tasted great, Middie, if it's any consolation!


----------



## middie (Dec 13, 2004)

ummm... sure it was damp lol.
well,  maybe next time


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Breading the chicken with bread crumbs and parmesan, stuffing with ham and swiss on a grilled bun smeared with hot honey mustard. Anyone have variations or idears I could use? Hm?



Instead of the honey mustard, try wasabi mayo.


----------

